# Play Framework: Redirect im Routing auf Scala Seite



## skuki (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

beschäftige mich gerade mit dem Play Framework. 

Das Konzept des Routings und dem Controller ist verständlich doch hätte ich gleich zu Beginn eine ganz blöde Frage  

Im Routing habe ich bis jetzt immer nur gesehen dass auf eine Methode im Controller verwiesen wird. Diese leitet dann weiter auf die Views ect. 

Wie gehe ich jetzt weiter auf eine andere Seite?

Beispiel: 
routes

```
GET     /                           controllers.Application.index()
```

jetzt möchte ich iin der Application.java auf die neu erstellte Seite about.scala.html verlinken. Doch erkennt Eclipse das about nicht als view Datei an. Kann ich direkt auf diese Datei "verlinken"?


```
public static Result index() {
        return (about.render());
    }
```


Kurzum: ich möchte einfach dass beim Öffnen der Seite die Seite about.html gezeigt wird. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

